# Lüfter für Baycom WBII 1GHz/Clevo 2700C?



## gbest5 (8. November 2004)

Moin,

 seit einiger zeit ist mein notebooklüfter kaputt. bisher hab ich den lüfter nur zusammen mit dem kühlkörper zu kaufen gesehen, was mich ca 100eu kosten würde. auch bei ebay hab ich noch keien passenden lüfter gefunden. gibts im www eine adresse, wo man nur den lüfter günstig kaufen kann? auf dem lüfter steht "brushless motor" und "model: DFB450705M90T". googlen hat mich leider auch nicht weiter gebracht.

 gruß
 gbest5


----------

